# Site Selling Old Watch Adverts



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Despite this line from the Forum Rules...



> Links to or URLs for commercial or other sites selling watches or watch related items are not permitted.


I think I might be ok posting a link to this site Blue Angel which sells loads of old watch adverts (plus many others) which could be of interest to the forum.

If I`m wrong will a mod please delete this thread :wink2:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Wonder if this will ever be on there


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

is that you roy?


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Roy said:


> Wonder if this will ever be on there


 :notworthy:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It's the manly man's watch for manly men. :lol:

Later,

Wiliiam


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 13, 2012)

How old is that then?


----------

